# Worried because baby's belly not grown



## Oishii (Jul 29, 2013)

So, I was really pleased two weeks ago because my little one was back on the charts for belly size. Now, after today's scan, it seems the belly has stayed exactly the same and the ultrasound operator seemed quite anxious. His femur has continued to grow at the same rate, and his belly is now around the 50th percentile, like the rest of him, so it makes some sense, but I'm wondering what they'll say next.

Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Oishii (Aug 1, 2013)

Now they're saying this must mean the placenta isn't working properly.


----------



## rachelha (Aug 1, 2013)

Oishi,  how far along are you?  He placenta starting to fail is one of the problems with diabetic pregnancies, that is why we are not normally allowed to go to full term.  

My little one is way off the chart at the moment,  I am 35+4 and his tummy is measuring that of a 95th percentile 42 week gestation baby!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your cause for concern, Oishii. I guess that if growth of any part of your baby has slowed, they will want to scan you soon to check again. I know it's not helpful to point out, but it could be something or nothing, and your team is in the best place to advise you. 

Can you speak with a midwife or doctor to get more information?


----------



## samroboli (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Oishii, My placenta started to fail too towards the end, I was 36 weeks, it wasn't picked up by the measurements (her growth was steady) I picked up on it myself as my blood sugars started to drop rapidly, having lots of hypos and they are meant to be high at the end, they were until 35 - 36 weeks, also baby started moving a teeny teeny bit less so they had me in for monitoring once a day, then all day and night then induction which led to C Section. Hope all is ok for you, hard for you to monitor sugar levels as I think you are on just diet aren't you being gestational?


----------



## trophywench (Aug 2, 2013)

Oishii is due 8th September so is roughly 36 -37 weeks.


----------



## samroboli (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you, so thats about the same as I was when that happened to me then, I hope everything is all good, I bet she is busy with baby as they may of took her in early.


----------

